# hard scape



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

i have deiced to do a hard scape without plants ,maybe i'll get some driftwood but i don't think it really needs it,anyway it could probably use some touch ups so if you have some ideas please let me here it. good place to start might be to get more black gravel and try to cover up the color ones. ( believe me i've tried to get it out.)


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

i've added some bubbles to it what do you think My tank 2 - YouTube


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I think it looks very nice..........and so does your cat,

have a blessed day


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Remove the smaller of the two larger rock looking things. Both just look like you are crowding the tank.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I like the 2 rock but they're too symmetrical


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

welp i did some tweaking with it. took out the bubbles and all the glass stones and angled the one rock on it's side Hardscape - YouTube


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I think your scape is good. Maybe you need a centerpiece fish. Or maybe a couple fish with more color. The bubbles looked good I thought. Take out the larger of the white rocks and add a pile of black and white and see how that looks. Or maybe center just the smaller stone with several spots of black and white. 

Have a blessed day


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

ok this i think l got it this time and as for my centerpiece fish i have a 1.5 to 2 month old baby betta he/she is just starting to get color . just about all of my fish are babies but i am thinking of getting a java fern or something to put in the tank . just don't know where it'll go . lol the fish really seem to like the rocks like that ^^ but i am also thinking of getting some guppies . i'll be picking them and maybe a plant tomorrow Small update - YouTube


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That looks okay, IMO. Move it to the right or left and make it not so centered. Will open the tank up a lot. It is better to be non-symmetrical and un-centered.


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hope this is better


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

10gallon update hardscape - YouTube hope you all like this it was missing something but not any more


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Now that looks really good. By the time your fish grow and get color it will perfect as can be. You said Java fern. It would so be easy to attach it to your rocks. Just needs something to hold it on until the roots take hold. I used sewing thread. I have heard some use super glue or even rubber bands. Anything to hold it on for a while. Anicrist (bad spelling) also attach to rock or wood very easily. Keep up the good work.

someone help me with the plant. I can't remember the right name, but it is a low light plant. 

have a blessed day


----------



## AquaAggie (Jan 4, 2013)

vreugy said:


> Now that looks really good. By the time your fish grow and get color it will perfect as can be. You said Java fern. It would so be easy to attach it to your rocks. Just needs something to hold it on until the roots take hold. I used sewing thread. I have heard some use super glue or even rubber bands. Anything to hold it on for a while. Anicrist (bad spelling) also attach to rock or wood very easily. Keep up the good work.
> 
> someone help me with the plant. I can't remember the right name, but it is a low light plant.
> 
> have a blessed day


I think you are thinking of Anubia sp. They are very hardy low light plants that do attach to things easily


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

i had deiced to go with the fake plant. ^^ but tank you


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Yes, that is what I was thinking of. Could't be old age messing with my memory...se...
Hubby says his memory is fine, it just his play back machine is broken. 

have a blessed day


----------

